# Wormer after kidding



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok I thought i ordered Valbazen from jeffers and knew some things were back ordered but I guess that wasnt on the order so here is what I have
Safe gaurd-says do not use on lactating goats
Ivomec plus
Ivervectin paste 1.87% oral use in horses
Thought i had more things...
Husband is going to try to get out to farm store today dont know if the carry valbazen, any one use any of these after kidding?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You give valbazen right after kidding because you know they aren't pregnant at that moment, humans aren't immediately using the milk, and it covers more than Ivermectin. If you don't have it, then wait on it. Just don't give to any goat that has any possibility of being pregnant, nor give it to a doe if you are using the milk for humans. I don't give fenbendazole to a nursing doe.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

ok then, so it is ok for baby nursing and only a 5 day withdrawal time for milk anyways and I wont be milking her yet. although with only one baby and her being a mini saannen she might have a lot of milk so I could milk out for cats now and then drink later on. thanks


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

If there is a chance of the wormer rather than the carrier actually being in the milk, I wouldn't feed it to cats. They are very sensitive to wormers. What I do with any extra milk when a goat first freshens and is wormed is to pasteurize it and freeze it for baby goats. It seems I always need some extra each year to feed my bottle babies.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

If I remember Valbazen says "do not use on cattle of breeding age"


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You don't use valbazen on anything pregnant or anything you use the milk from (at that moment). That's why you give it right after birth (to nanny).


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok becuase of the snow, I was unable to get to a store and get any valbazen, not sure if they even carry it here, I will call today, but will one of these other ones work for this and be ok while the baby is nursing??


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I usually use Cydectin for my does the day of kidding, not sure about either of the ivermectin's you have. I know that your not supposed to give ivermectin to kids under 6 months of age I believe it is so I would question those.

Safeguard I only give to my kids at a certain age. Normally it won't work for your does unless they have tape worms but I am not an expert on this subject either.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

Cydectin here also, the day of kidding. Qwest horse wormer is the same and is 1cc per 100 lbs. Then Valbazen is given 10 days later, which has a 5 day milk withdrawel, some withdraw less days, to cover Liverfluke. Here is what I consider the Ten Commandents of goatkeeping. Follow this and you will be successful. Been there done that. http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,2077.0.html


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

What is the issue with giving panacur to nursing goats? I give it to dogs while pregnant as it is the ONLY wormer considered safe to give a pregnant ***** and it breaks the roundworm cycle. It is actually safe enough to give daily for every day of the pregnancy in dogs....why not the same with goats?


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Generally when a wormer says not for use in lactating animals it is because no withdrawal time has been established for the wormer when given to animals whose milk is being used for human consumption.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

In other words, the drug companies haven't spent the millions of dollars to test it in dairy goats. So..... you really don't know if it's safe to drink the milk. OR..... you get dewormed for free!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> OR..... you get dewormed for free!


I'm not so sure that always a bad thing. LOL. I saw a family with 5kids at the doctor's office one afternoon all whining about having to take pills for worms. Their Mom told them to "Shut up. I have to take it too."


----------

